# how to upgrade cpu



## amanbhati17 (Jun 23, 2015)

dear friends,
          my pc is branded. it's hp compaq presario. it's config is pentium dual core e5500, foxcon g 41 express chipset mboard, 4 gb ram, 650w power sopply, windows 7 (64 bit). recently i purchased core 2 duo e8500 cpu but after installing it my pc doesn't boot. there is blank screen and a continuous beep sound only.
                                please help me to solve this prob. is it due to bios or something else. please reply me asap bcoz i have to pay for cpu.
                                      thanks


----------

